# Neve - 800m - Terras de Bouro, Braga - 14.2.2016



## guimeixen (14 Fev 2016 às 19:50)

Aqui ficam algumas fotos que tirei em Terras de Bouro a 800m. Começou a nevar por volta dos 650-700m e notava-se uns bocados acumulados acima dos 750m  e um acumulado já maior acima dos 800m.

Aldeia de Seara:




Snow in Terras de Bouro, Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Snow in Terras de Bouro, Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Snow in Terras de Bouro, Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Snow in Terras de Bouro, Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Snow in Terras de Bouro, Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Snow in Terras de Bouro, Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Snow in Terras de Bouro, Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr

E agora o pôr do sol durante a descida.




Sunset through clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset through clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset through clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset through clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr

Ouve-se água a escorrer mas é um problema do telemóvel.


----------



## actioman (14 Fev 2016 às 20:06)

Belas paisagens e um entardecer que pelas cores engana, parecendo caloroso pelo alaranjado das nuvens! 

Obrigado pela partilha! Hoje não a vi ao vivo, mas tenho-a acompanhado através das vossas objectivas!


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2016 às 20:07)

guimeixen disse:


> Aqui ficam algumas fotos que tirei em Terras de Bouro a 800m. Começou a nevar por volta dos 650-700m e notava-se uns bocados acumulados acima dos 750m  e um acumulado já maior acima dos 800m.
> 
> Aldeia de Seara:
> 
> ...


Muito bons registos! Parabéns!


----------



## james (14 Fev 2016 às 20:15)

Belas fotos!  

Também andei por lá hoje e estava belíssimo, branquinho. 
Ainda apanhei um pouco de neve a cair.


----------



## guimeixen (14 Fev 2016 às 22:03)

Mais umas fotos e vídeos:




Small Waterfall by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr

Os primeiros vestígios de acumulação.




Snow in Terras de Bouro, Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr

Na aldeia de Alecrimes alguma acumulação e a nevar.




Snow in Terras de Bouro, Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Snow in Terras de Bouro, Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Snow in Terras de Bouro, Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Snow in Terras de Bouro, Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Snow in Terras de Bouro, Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Snow in Terras de Bouro, Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr

Na aldeia de Seara onde tinha a maior acumulação.




Snow in Terras de Bouro, Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Snow in Terras de Bouro, Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Snow in Terras de Bouro, Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Snow in Terras de Bouro, Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Snow in Terras de Bouro, Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Snow in Terras de Bouro, Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Snow in Terras de Bouro, Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr

E agora mais vídeos:

Quando começou a nevar. O vídeo ficou desfocado mas só depois é que reparei.

Mais um vídeo também de quando começou a nevar.

Na aldeia de Alecrimes quando começou a nevar e já tinha alguma acumulação a mais ou menos 750m.

Quando nevou outra vez e agora na aldeia de Seara.

Este também só depois é que reparei que estava desfocado.
https://youtu.be/QCupPgQXOwY


----------



## meteoamador (14 Fev 2016 às 23:16)

Muito bom mesmo  a qualidade das fotos é fantástica!


----------



## João Pedro (14 Fev 2016 às 23:45)

Belos registos!


----------



## dopedagain (14 Fev 2016 às 23:56)

guimeixen disse:


> Aqui ficam algumas fotos que tirei em Terras de Bouro a 800m. Começou a nevar por volta dos 650-700m e notava-se uns bocados acumulados acima dos 750m  e um acumulado já maior acima dos 800m.
> 
> Aldeia de Seara:
> 
> ...



Apesar da acumulação não ser enorme, tens aí fotos lindíssimas, o contraste de cores está divinal  parabens!


----------



## guimeixen (15 Fev 2016 às 14:53)

Obrigado a todos!


----------

